# Hymer E510 questions



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've been looking at a [private sale] 1998 Hymer E510 on a Fiat base, I've no experience of Hymers . . can anyone give "ball park" figure of value, its in exceptional condition - left hand drive, 50,000 miles regularly serviced & looks well looked after


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
I would check dealers prices and then subract 3k for a private sale;
here is one from a dealer at £19,750 
http://www.bundesvan.co.uk/showroom.php

best of luck ..


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Vic
Here is another source of information mate....
http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_stock_list.php?cat=A-Class

And try this too
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/privsale.html

They may not be the cheapest but they are both good companies....

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Vic

Have you bought her yet ?

We met at smeaton lakes briefly. Our Hettie is the same model, she is a B Starline 510, which I think is just the new name for the e510 from what I can see. She had one previous owner, was in near new condition, had sat tv and awning, she is on a Mercedes automatic which would be several grand more on a new vehicle, about 40,000 miles on the clock. We paid just under £27,000. This was several thousand cheaper than the nearest equivalent we had seen on any dealers website.

we bought her in Germany which of course involved a bit more work but the whole process was surprisingly straight forward.

We are delighted with our purchase, would recommend the mercedes automatic, much more comfortable drive and she turns on a sixpence !

the website we found her on was www.mobile.de

good luck


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi again Vic

just to say would also recommend Deepcar, we found them to be incredibly knowledgeable, helpfull and straightforward. Would probably have bought from them if they had had a mercedes in stock.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer E510*

Here is a 1995 private sale which may help in your calculations.

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/privsale.html


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi
> I would check dealers prices and then subract 3k for a private sale.


Only £3k! My very limited experience in these matters suggests to me that £3k would be at the very lowest limit of dealer margins if we're talking in the £18k+ market arena. I think £5k would be nearer to the mark allowing for negotiation and generous P/X values. I'm not saying they sell with those margins, but advertise them certainly.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> I think £5k would be nearer to the mark allowing for negotiation and generous P/X values.


Same here,

Ours was six grand more at a couple of dealers in the UK.

J & R.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Vic

If this helps at all we looked at a Hymer 510 on a Mercedes 2.7 cdi with Sprintshift auto. It was a 2001 Y Reg with just 5000 miles on it! Very basic, no electric mirrors or windows and not all that well looked after interior and it was £34,995 at Hayes Birmingham. I could not work out why it was so shabby inside with only 5000 miles on it. It was RHD but the wipers were still configured for LHD (why do they do that??). The Bar version table had a huge burn mark on it and the drop down bed had a hole in the 'curtain' bit. It was sold a couple of weeks after we viewed it so someone must have thought it a bargain, and the salesman was prepared to "do a deal" on the asking price.

Have to say I found Hayes really helpful and not at all pushy.

Good Luck

Maura


----------

